# Eating rope toys?



## Brewer24 (Dec 21, 2012)

We have had brewer for 8 months and to this day he loves chewing rope toys....they are literally gone in a couple of hours. Obviously I don't want him to eat the whole rope but he hasn't had any problems going number two... Should I be really worried 

We give him other toys that are not rope but he just loves the rope.....

Brad


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

I would be worried about the ingestion of anything not digestible. Molly threw up a ball of bundled up rope toy pieces. I will never give her another rope toy. It could very well cause a blockage. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

Be worried. 

Rope toys could easily cause a blockage if not this time maybe next time. Spare yourself the potential heart break and learn from others mistakes.

I do not give my boy rope toys (even though he loves them) for fear of him chewing the ends let alone most of it.

Even tennis balls can cause a blockage. Neither would show up on an x ray which puts your dog at a greater real risk.

Congrats on a great question!


----------



## Brewer24 (Dec 21, 2012)

Thanks guys .. I agree.. I've stopped giving him those toys.... out or curiosity what are your thoughts on raw hide? I've heard it's bad and I've been giving him antlers because they done break into little pieces.... Thoughts?

Brad 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brewer24 (Dec 21, 2012)

Thanks guys...I agree with you both...I've stopped giving him those toys...what are your thoughts on raw hide? I've heard it's bad because they and break it off into small pieces ....thoughts??.

Brad 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

No raw hide as it can also cause obstructions. Some dogs swallow them whole!

We allow deer antlers as they need some kind of bone to chew on and this seems the safest. Bits can break off and teeth can be broken so you still need to be careful though.

PS Kongs are can also be quite dangerous. I have seen too many photos of tongues being stuck 

PSS The Chuckit high bounce ball has a low destruction rating and it is great fun


----------



## Brewer24 (Dec 21, 2012)

Thanks doug I'm at the point were I don't know what to give him...he loves everything but is so strong he breaks everything into pieces besides antlers and those really really heavy duty kong toys.. I'll try ur suggestion 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

We have a couple of old pull toys that are made out of a material that appears to be the same as Kongs that three dogs have grown up with - and I am always looking out for more of them.

I gave up on rope toys, stuffed and unstuffed animals, rawhide and tennis balls. Poor dogs! But we have been through two major surgeries for obstructions - no more!


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

Puppies get super excited and rough with anything new. Exposure is key. For us we found that buying $2 soft kids toys from Charity shops with kid safe eyes and noses are best. These are for super hyper times when Brewer is supervised. As soon as the toy is ripped it is thrown away. We are able to watch our guy enjoy new toys and have fun without him ripping them apart as now he is over exposed to multiple soft toys. The new toy is fresh so he has fun with it but he doesn't 'over kill' it. As with all exposure sessions this takes a little time but it is worth it in the long run.

Enjoy your beautiful boy and give him a big hug for me!


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

Amazon.com has great reviews of some dog toys that you should read through and look out for to see if it would suit your pup.

Search for:
JW Pet Company Giggler Ball 
Bamboo Fat Cat Petmate Fat Cat Classic Terrible Nasty Scaries
Bubbles for dogs 
Kong Wobbler Dog Food And Treat Dispenser 
KONG Rubber Flyer Dog Toy 
Hyperflite K-10 Jawz Dog Disc 
Chuckit! Max Glow Ball,
Chuckit! Large Kick Fetch Ball 

Happy shopping


----------



## Jacques2000 (Jun 18, 2012)

you could still use rope toys to play with him but only when your there. Levi loves chewing soft toys but he destroys them. I suggest antlers its the only thing i have that has stood up to his chewing.


----------



## Holly (Apr 12, 2012)

Isla is exactly the same. Bought her a rope toy, came back 15 minutes later and it was in pieces on the floor. She's fine with soft toys and ikea ones are fabulous. 
Nylabone toys are really good too, last for ages as long as you get the right size.
Isla doesn't get rawhide any more because it upsets her tummy. She gets an antler every now and again instead.


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

my dogs do really well with the larger white nylabones... gallileo and the really large nylabone Big Chew and Durachew... we have had many of those for over a year and the dogs love them and they have not been able to destroy them .... 

My dogs are never allowed rope bones or rawhides as I have known dogs that have died of blockages due to both of those things... 

I do not feed greenies or the smaller nylabones as my dogs have been able to eat those quickly... raw marrow bones are great as long as they are larger/longer than the dogs jaw so they don't get caught behind the canines...and of course kongs but I have had aggressive chewers who destroy kongs


----------

